

Show HN: Sungru - Hack things better - potomak
http://sugru.com/about

======
dclaysmith
It's "Sugru" and I think you should probably remove the "Show HN"... I think
it's reserved for when you are showing the HN community something you've
built. Sugru is a cool product.

